# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  Credit cards with Microchips.  Can your practice process them?

## ODpayments

*Are you ready for EMV? 
*
If you are not EMV enabled, then some of the liability of a data breach happening at your business shifts to you, and this could be catastrophic. Most small businesses would have a hard time surviving the cost of a data breach, which can result in millions of dollars in losses.. ODPayments has agreed to assist all Optiboard members in becoming EMV enabled in an effort to protect your business. 

ODPayments has come out with a solution called *EMV in a Box* which includes: pre-programmed EMV ready credit card equipment, $50,000 in data breach protection, instant alerts via their online portal, their credit card encryption package and more.
This package comes ready to go as a simple plug and play process and the costs negotiated on behalf of Optiboard members are minimal, ranging from $32.00 to $87.00 per month. Optiboard is confident that this solution will help to improve your EMV capabilities, while maintaining a quality product and competitive costs. ODpayments will offer a $100 Rebate that can be used when taking advantage of the EMV in a Box by October 1st, 2015.

If youre ready to start today, contact Michael Lepore with Chosen Payments at (855) 4-CHOSEN ext. 127; _michael.lepore@chosenpayments.com_.

----------

